

Twitter invented in 1935? - loumf
http://www.infomarketingblog.com/twitter-invented-in-1935/

======
keith_erskine
Ha - not only that, but the "Notificator" (love that name) had a _revenue
model_!!!

------
jrockway
OK, but how do you tell your friend which notificator to go look at? While
you're telling them that, couldn't you just tell them the message too?

Twitter's main point is that you automatically get updates from people you
like, not that you can post things in public.

~~~
ellyagg
This just in! 1935 twitter didn't work out.

~~~
ciupicri
Which makes me wonder if 2009 twitter will work out and become profitable.

------
vicaya
Twitter is just one decent take on real time pub-sub systems, which has been
around for a while, previous incarnations include mailing lists, usenet groups
and various forums etc. Twitter simplified the pub-sub of short messages
from/to mobile devices and takes advantage of the aggregate knowledge. I think
Twitter will be successful (profit!) in business marketing/networking, simply
because it makes pub-sub simple.

I personally will probably never create a twitter account to follow or be
followed because I'm more comfortable being a private explorer/observer
(reading thousands of feeds and commenting occasionally)

------
amr
Is this related? <http://notificator.com/>

------
vaksel
Twitter was invented when they first used the smoke signals.

------
_pius
No.

------
bf
Oh man - I was listening to public radio this morning and the guest actually
said that he thought the inventor of Twitter would go down in history
alongside Alexander Graham Bell and Samuel Morse.

It's mildly innovative, but let's not go nuts here..

